# Retirees with Type 2 Diabetes?



## Pam2017 (Apr 20, 2016)

Hi,

I am new to the forum and have already posted a question about health care in Portugal for a U.S. Expat. I am wondering if there are any expat retirees who came to Portugal with Type 2 diabetes or other pre-existing conditions. I would like to have insurance that covers this condition, although I'm not altogether sure it is necessary. We plan to move in 2017 and I will be 58. If anyone out there is willing to share their experience and insights, I would greatly appreciate it!

Pam


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I partly fit your criteria so I'll give it my best shot. 

I'm a Brit and a few weeks short of my 60th birthday and came to PT (from South Africa where we'd lived for some years) about 5 years ago and was diagnosed as Type II diabetic about 12 months ago and firstly, I'll put your mind to rest by saying that even the PT NHS diabetic treatment is simply fabulous here. 

As to costs & what insurance companies will/will not pay for, that'd be entirely dependent on the individual company but I understand that afpop (Google the name for contact details etc) have some pretty good deals so probably best to contact them direct, join if you have to and then contact the insurance companies to ask them what their individual policies are.


----------



## Pam2017 (Apr 20, 2016)

Travelling-man, what is PT NHS? Thank you!


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Sorry Pam...... Portuguese National Health Service. 

I'd expect the private sector will be even better.


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

I echo what TM says. My brother-in-law (British) swears by the Portuguese National Health System for his treatment and feels he is better cared for here than in the UK. We are British pensioners so fall into a different category from you but we are very pleased with the system. Having said that, we do come under Coimbra which is recognised as probably the best hospital in Portugal. I had very major Whipple surgery five months ago and have not been charged anything for all the care and after-care, including medications, radiotherapy and chemotherapy but I would stress again we are British.


----------



## Pam2017 (Apr 20, 2016)

travelling-man said:


> Sorry Pam...... Portuguese National Health Service.
> 
> I'd expect the private sector will be even better.


I'm figuring it out, I think, bit by bit! Thanks for all your advice. This seems much more doable than I first envisioned.


----------



## Pam2017 (Apr 20, 2016)

Maggy Crawford said:


> I echo what TM says. My brother-in-law (British) swears by the Portuguese National Health System for his treatment and feels he is better cared for here than in the UK. We are British pensioners so fall into a different category from you but we are very pleased with the system. Having said that, we do come under Coimbra which is recognised as probably the best hospital in Portugal. I had very major Whipple surgery five months ago and have not been charged anything for all the care and after-care, including medications, radiotherapy and chemotherapy but I would stress again we are British.


It seems that if you come from another EU country, things are very different. But, it is good to know, Maggy, that the care is so good. My husband is pretty interested in Coimbra. It was on my short list, then I noted that it is hilly. Is it possible to find flat areas to live in there so that we are able to easily walk to local amenities even as we age?


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

In a word NO. The whole area is extremely hilly. I was advised to walk on the flat and ended up buying a walking machine.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Maggy Crawford said:


> In a word NO. The whole area is extremely hilly. I was advised to walk on the flat and* ended up buying a walking machine.*


It's called Graham! ROTFLMAO!

Joking aside, a very large part of Portugal is at least hilly which is why the Portuguese have become experts in building on steep slopes but the good news is the social support here is fabulous. 

Not only will neighbours always care about you and give you lifts as you get older but the wonderful Bombeiros also offer free rides to & from hospitals etc should you need it.


----------

